# Best Bank to Join



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I need to join a local bank here and was wondering if there is some website that compares all the benefits of each bank/credit cards in one place, without the need to go to every bank website.

Emirates NBD looks a good one but I wondered if any forum members had any experience on here.

Getting Airmiles would be good as would any other benefits on the bank card/credit card.

Many thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Emirates NBD has the best online banking system, you can pay absolutely every bill from your computer. Never understand why you see people queuing for hours paying Etisalat, DEWA, etc to pay bills.


----------



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm using ADCB. Great for online banking, reward benefits and good loan rates if you ever need one.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Emirates NBD has the best online banking system, you can pay absolutely every bill from your computer. Never understand why you see people queuing for hours paying Etisalat, DEWA, etc to pay bills.


I'm with Emirates NBD and love this feature. Just wondering if other banks also offer this? 

I do find the online banking system somewhat half baked so to hear it's considered the best (or one of the best) is a bit scary!

Also, who on earth gives people a branch/ATM locator as a huge list in PDF format? To me, that's just so 1997.

I'm just glad they're all listed on Google Maps...


----------



## caramel camel (Jan 24, 2013)

Listen to the others Emirates NBD is the way.
Do not go with Mashreq - worst bank I have ever been with.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

jk_1337 said:


> I do find the online banking system somewhat half baked so to hear it's considered the best (or one of the best) is a bit scary!


I have seen a limited number of home banking platforms (e-nbd, rakbank, mashreq), and the best one to my personal preference is the mashreq one ...

E-nbd is super simple indeed (90s concept with frames, etc), but does its job.

About utilities, fines, salik recharges, etc, most online banking allows you to do this, otherwise is enough to have a credit card and pay on the supplier website.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

stamboy said:


> I need to join a local bank here and was wondering if there is some website that compares all the benefits of each bank/credit cards in one place, without the need to go to every bank website.


Banks offer pretty standard packages here : no monthly fees on salary credit, free cards, some sort of loyalty scheme.

I usually prefer cash-back to miles (with cash you can buy tickets, usually miles are more advantageous only for upgrades which I don't mind), and two of the best cards for this are the rakbank cashback and the mashreq smart saver.

These two banks happens to have usually the best rates on car loan as well, so might be a nice option to have everything under one roof.

Coming to banking you will hear the most disparate experiences, just dig in the forum with the search function: almost each person blames a different bank for some customer service horror story and basically no bank has been spared: that's because the standard appears to be very low compared to common westerner expectations.

My personal take, is that I haven't got any particular issue with any bank up to now, knock on wood.

Currently I am with mashreq: the small issues I have experienced I have opened a compliant ticket online (their system allow this, which is very handy if you don't want to get stuck at the branch) and got a resolutive call after a couple of days.


----------

